# Got caught on porn



## Westside (Oct 24, 2007)

I was on porn yesterday, and my mother (who is a strict muslim) caught me...  Imagine an adult getting caught by his religious parents on porn.  For the first time in four years I was treated like a child again.  Anyone else had moments like this?


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been caught before, but I am a teenager not some dude living at home with his parents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . How old are you Westside?


----------



## Westside (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I have been caught before, but I am a teenager not some dude living at home with his parentsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


19, I left home at 15 and came back recently.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 24, 2007)

lol that sucks. sorry to hear dude.

moral of the story: dont get caught watching porn


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 24, 2007)

No but i caught a friend watching porn and mastabating when his sister let me in his house and i went up to his room the look on his face was so funny. I learnt a lesson that day phone first before you go around anyone's house.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 24, 2007)

I hope it was corn porn!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been caught before, but I am a teenager not some dude living at home with his parentsÂ
> ...



I thought you were 40 for a second there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I caught my friends brother masturbating once. Most awkward 3 seconds of my life


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I have been caught before, but I am a teenager not some dude living at home with his parentsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a teenager and I live with my grandparents.  So what?  Maybe you've got money, but even with a decent job I can't affod to move out.


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been caught before, but I am a teenager not some dude living at home with his parentsÂ
> ...



As long as you don't choose to live at home for the rest of your life. I personally couldn't stand living with my grandparents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What I mean is, if you had the option to move out(had the money), but chose to stay living with your parents. It would be a little weird


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...



My grandparents gave me a home when no one else would.  I'm not in a huge hurry to leave, but if I had the chance I totally would take off.  I want my own place but it's simply not in the cards.  Can't exactly bring girls back to your grandparents house, ya know?


----------



## moozxy (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...



Haha did he say he was cleaning it?


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> ...








 He just stared at me. It was one of those stares that feels like it goes for hours


----------



## adgloride (Oct 24, 2007)

You could get some kind of portable video player PSP, iPod, or zune.  You could hide it under your covers and watch the videos.  You are 19 though and old enough to watch them.


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> You could get some kind of portable video player PSP, iPod, or zune.Â You could hide it under your covers and watch the videos.Â You are 19 though and old enough to watch them.


best idea ever
or even keep it on your ds or your phone.................... so i've heard


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 24, 2007)

LMAO, never ever been caught myself.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 24, 2007)

This topic =  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah...I feel for ya', man. Please tell us you weren't in the middle of "your business" when you got caught...


----------



## emirof (Oct 24, 2007)

Hehe, this reminds me of what happened to a friend who was watching some porn in his room. He had locked the door since others were at home and was watching it with his headphones on. At some moment he closed his eyes and just listened to he sounds   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and when he opened them again, there were some sandwiches and a glass of milk on his desk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So apparently  he'd forgot to lock the door and his mother had come in and just placed them there and sneaked out again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad something like that has never happened to me xD


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

here is what you need to make your next porn watching experience better 

1. a lock for your door 
2. headphones 
3 a empty pringles can filled with vasoline 


and your pretty much set


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> This topic =Â


----------



## JPH (Oct 24, 2007)

Never a good thing to get caught doing...
My brother got caught looking that crap up at school last year.

I've done it before (like every living male with internet access) and have stopped because all it will do is corrupt you (like a person I know) and is addictive.

Do you know how embarassed,shamed and dirty I'd feel if someone saw me looking up pr0n?

Hope all goes well and you're not in too much trouble...curiousity isn't a sin (the wise sayings of Albus Dumbledore)...


----------



## superrob (Oct 24, 2007)

Well never got caugth doing it.

A lock on the door and headphones = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But i think my parrents know it anyway


----------



## Issac (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, getting caught on porn sounds like... you are filmed while doing it with someone, without your knowledge... and thereby getting caught on a porno-flick


----------



## amptor (Oct 24, 2007)

where's weaponx and shelleeson


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmm why watch porn in the first place... Corrupting oneself is wrong and u still do it is foolishness. Rather play games and watch movies but porn... comon it's a waste of time and yer perception of life is changed and u get addicted and feel a sort of emptiness and therefore keep going towards porn. get a good hobby and u will be happy rather than porn
Besides it's immoral,dirty,silly, and rather u lose respect of yer parents
Why do u want to leave yer parents (advice)... did they leave u when u were small? so why leave them when they are old and need yer help or even if they are in their mid 40s
Be a good person and think broadly and not fall in the lowly pleasures of the world but be more productive or gaming (it's easier to be gaming)


----------



## shonosuke (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hmm why watch porn in the first place... Corrupting oneself is wrong and u still do it is foolishness. Rather play games and watch movies but porn... comon it's a waste of time and yer perception of life is changed and u get addicted and feel a sort of emptiness and therefore keep going towards porn. get a good hobby and u will be happy rather than porn
> Besides it's immoral,dirty,silly, and rather u lose respect of yer parents
> Why do u want to leave yer parents (advice)... did they leave u when u were small? so why leave them when they are old and need yer help or even if they are in their mid 40s
> Be a good person and think broadly and not fall in the lowly pleasures of the world but be more productive or gaming (it's easier to be gaming)



95% of people on the world with internet acces disagree with you


----------



## BoneMonkey (Oct 24, 2007)

ROFL @ shakirmoledina


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hmm why watch porn in the first place... Corrupting oneself is wrong and u still do it is foolishness. Rather play games and watch movies but porn... comon it's a waste of time and yer perception of life is changed and u get addicted and feel a sort of emptiness and therefore keep going towards porn. get a good hobby and u will be happy rather than porn
> Besides it's immoral,dirty,silly, and rather u lose respect of yer parents
> Why do u want to leave yer parents (advice)... did they leave u when u were small? so why leave them when they are old and need yer help or even if they are in their mid 40s
> Be a good person and think broadly and not fall in the lowly pleasures of the world but be more productive or gaming (it's easier to be gaming)


So you could honestly say you have never once enjoyed looking at an adult-themed website?

- Sam


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 24, 2007)

and the remaining 5% can lie very well


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 24, 2007)

.


----------



## superrob (Oct 24, 2007)

Well in denmark everyone watches porn....
Thats it.
Or well eveyone i know does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And i dont see the problem in it anyway


----------



## Lacrimosa (Oct 24, 2007)

Never caught while watching porn. Although I watch porn with my girlfriend many times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And why hide? It's just natural sex. Nothing more, nothing less. Everybody likes doing sex, so why not watch it?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

Any parent who gives their teenage and above kids Internet access should expect no less...

- Sam


----------



## GizmoDuck (Oct 24, 2007)

My friend told me that once he cut class early to take a nap.  He went back to his room to find his roommate quickly throwing stuff into a drawer and pulling up his pants while porn was playing on the computer screen.  

Now my friend attends class everyday.


----------



## Jaxtaylor (Oct 24, 2007)

My friend found her son had been looking at porn and went absolutely mental - the poor guy is 15, and I spent ages talking her off the ceiling.  She asked me to have a word with him - most uncomfortable moment of my life..

"Nothing wrong with it, ya know?  Just...not on your mum's machine...ok? .............cold today isn't it?"


----------



## Hitto (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Lacrimosa @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Never caught while watching porn. Although I watch porn with my girlfriend many times.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Signed! Why be ashamed? As long as it's between consenting adults, I say let people do whatever they want with their bodies.
And having a girlfriend who watches porn with you = bliss.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> where's weaponx and shelleesonÂ








 at the topic title ... the inside jokes are killing me amptor.... and away we go....

I feel for you Westside...I've been caught on porn myself but luckily my parents weren't too mad... not to mention when they told me they caught me it was over the phone so at least I didn't have to face them when they confronted me.


----------



## amptor (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hmm why watch porn in the first place... Corrupting oneself is wrong and u still do it is foolishness. Rather play games and watch movies but porn... comon it's a waste of time and yer perception of life is changed and u get addicted and feel a sort of emptiness and therefore keep going towards porn. get a good hobby and u will be happy rather than porn
> Besides it's immoral,dirty,silly, and rather u lose respect of yer parents
> Why do u want to leave yer parents (advice)... did they leave u when u were small? so why leave them when they are old and need yer help or even if they are in their mid 40s
> Be a good person and think broadly and not fall in the lowly pleasures of the world but be more productive or gaming (it's easier to be gaming)



I was actually thinking about this dillemma some people have on my way to work.  I come to the same conclusion as I come to about most things, if you have strong morals against it, then don't do it.  If it fits within the bounds of your normal day to day life then there's nothing wrong with it.  If you allow people to invade your mind and make you question your moral grounds and continue to watch porn and feel unhappy about yourself about it, then that can cause psychological problems.  I'd suggest just doing what you would like to do and if porn doesn't fit into that, there's nothing wrong with it.  If it does, I can't really say there's anything really wrong with that either unless your perception about it changes.  I think of it this way, the amateur people (real amateur, not paid..people such as regular people putting photos up on photobucket and such) are just having fun and being crazy, wheras the actual porn professionals are doing it for a living and enjoy what they do.  Of course there are people who do this stuff for a living and don't enjoy what they do, those are ones you hear about in psychology class going to a shrink and asking for help, saying they aren't any good and such.  But there are plenty of strippers/models/actresses that actually wanted to do this for a living and it is fine in their mind.  It just all depends on point of view and a little bit to do with how you were raised.  Most people were raised to believe it is immoral, but later on just jump right in and have their own values and ideals about it.


----------



## amptor (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > where's weaponx and shelleesonÂ
> ...


----------



## HBK (Oct 24, 2007)

Good points you referred there, amptor. I tend to not get too worked up about it though, nice and discreet, is my advice.


----------



## rest0re (Oct 24, 2007)

/me goes back watching porno


----------



## User200 (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(xpike @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> My friend told me that once he cut class early to take a nap.Â He went back to his room to find his roommate quickly throwing stuff into a drawer and pulling up his pants while porn was playing on the computer screen.Â
> 
> Now my friend attends class everyday.



Thats freaking hysterical


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 24, 2007)

How can you all get caught? Whatever happened to something called a "lock"?


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't have a lock on my door... But my Dad and brothers always knock before coming in. My Mum tends to knock as she's coming in...

- Sam


----------



## science (Oct 24, 2007)

Just keep it to nighttime, when no one is awake. You won't get caught.


----------



## Vater Unser (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never been caught either...I _always_ have my door locked, and even if it's not locked, my parents and brother knock anyway, because they assume the door is locked...

But this thread reminds me of someone who accidentally visited a gay porn site and got caught by his mother...he typed in _hotmale.com_ in the address bar instead of _hotmail.com_, that's why he landed on that gay porn site


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 24, 2007)

Loll, wtf.

Here's a trick my friend Mewgia told me:

Get Image Viewer for the DS, and transfer it onto your DS.
Convert teh pics into .IPK, and transfer them onto your DS (for added security, use a complex folder structure)
Get DSOrganize, and if you haven't done so already, and transfer it onto your DS.
Since Image Viewer automatically scans your Flash Card for .IPK files, boot DSOrganize and rename all the pics to [name].notipk.
When you want to view them, just rename to [name].ipk and launch Image Viewer.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Oct 24, 2007)

At least you only caught caught _on_ porn, I was caught _in_ it! :'( I was having a difficult time in my life, and I needed the extra cash to pay my aunt's medical bills. So I... did the unthinkable. I got payed to... to... to swim in a pool filled with porno DVDs! Just then my sick aunt walked in and found me, I was so ashamed! So very ashamed!


----------



## leetdude_007 (Oct 24, 2007)

it's a relief for some parents when they catch them. (catch 'em all!)


----------



## Westside (Oct 24, 2007)

I've never expected so many replies, but yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I do want to get rid of this habit of mine, since my grades are going down with it.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 24, 2007)

So what was you watching when they caught you?


----------



## Westside (Oct 24, 2007)

I was watching 2 things at the same time.
1. Some brazilian chick getting DP.
2. A famous pornstar doing her job.
-P.S. Mods, can you tag this topic as NSFW?  I know it takes a moron to clicking a topic that includes porn in the title at work, but still...


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I've been caught but my mom doesn't ant to say anything. Cuz now and again I see her poke her head in before she comes into the living room.


----------



## amptor (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I was watching 2 things at the same time.
> 1. Some brazilian chick getting DP.
> 2. A famous pornstar doing her job.
> -P.S. Mods, can you tag this topic as NSFW?Â I know it takes a moron to clicking a topic that includes porn in the title at work, but still...



Why would your grades suffer? Do your homework at school then come home, and just do the easy stuff (short essays and such) at home if you didn't feel like doing it at school or need to type it.

Also you guys with your acronyms for this stuff... knowing all those is a bit over the top for me..


----------



## ackers (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> here is what you need to make your next porn watching experience better
> 
> 1. a lock for your door
> 2. headphones
> ...



4. some toilet roll


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching 2 things at the same time.
> ...


NSFW = Not safe for work.


----------



## Westside (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...



DP= Double penetration

My grades suffer because I only study 1 hour a day (I watch porn and surf GBAtemp for the rest), which is below normal for engineering.


----------



## m3rox (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I was on porn yesterday, and my mother (who is a strict muslim) caught me...Â Imagine an adult getting caught by his religious parents on porn.Â For the first time in four years I was treated like a child again.Â Anyone else had moments like this?



Your life must suck pretty bad if you have to watch porn instead of getting the real thing.


----------



## James B. (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I was on porn yesterday, and my mother (who is a strict muslim) caught me...Â Imagine an adult getting caught by his religious parents on porn.Â For the first time in four years I was treated like a child again.Â Anyone else had moments like this?
> ...



Wow I actually thought this post wouldn't happen.

At least it took a while...


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> DP= Double penetration
> 
> My grades suffer because I only study 1 hour a day (I watch porn and surf GBAtemp for the rest), which is below normal for engineering.




Yeah I guess it's just the difference between addiction and in moderation. Even porn can fuck things up if you watch too much...in the same way that chocolate cake can fuck you up if you spend most your time eating it. I don't think there's anything wrong with  porn but it's important to have everything in moderation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and no...I've never been caught thank god.  


lol double penetration  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that would have sucked so bad being caught with that on


----------



## cubin' (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Your life must suck pretty bad if you have to watch porn instead of getting the real thing.




sigh...even people that 'get the real thing' watch porn believe it or not


----------



## flai (Oct 25, 2007)

At least you weren't caught on hentai, that situation could have gone from embarrassing to mortifying really easily. 

And m3rox, just because you aren't boning someone every hour of everyday doesn't mean your life sucks. Infact, your life must suck if you have to validate it with the existence of someone else. And its generally those who aren't getting any who would make a comment like that.


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(m3rox @ Oct 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Your life must suck pretty bad if you have to watch porn instead of getting the real thing.
> ...



QFT

My ex used to enjoy watching porn now and again. She learned a few neat tricks from it too


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> DP= Double penetration
> 
> My grades suffer because I only study 1 hour a day (I watch porn and surf GBAtemp for the rest), which is below normal for engineering.



That's perfect though for a teenager. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A horny teenager.

Not me though.


----------



## beedog19 (Oct 25, 2007)

Never been caught watching by parents. My roommate walked in once and I have been caught in possession twice when I was younger. got in trouble once because I was like 12, the second time nothing happened. that sucks for those of you who got caught.


----------



## yus786 (Oct 25, 2007)

all i gotta say is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you musta got a right rollocking from your parents knowing what muslim parents are like!

regards

yus786


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(beedog19 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> Never been caught watching by parents. My roommate walked in once and I have been caught in possession twice when I was younger. got in trouble once because I was like 12, the second time nothing happened. that sucks for those of you who got caught.


You had a roommate when you were 12?


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> all i gotta say isÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mother keeps repeating "How are you gonna face Allah?" while wiping her tears, making me feel twice as guilty...  I was always not as religious as my parents wanted me to be.


----------



## modshroom128 (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> I was on porn yesterday, and my mother (who is a strict muslim) caught me...  Imagine an adult getting caught by his religious parents on porn.  For the first time in four years I was treated like a child again.  Anyone else had moments like this?


SAME! (muslim mom and everything)


but she would NEVER cry and say something like "HOW WILL YOU FACE ALLAH WHEN YOU HAVE DEGRATED YOURSELF WITH PORNOGRAPHIC MATERIALS!" 

i know alot of muslims who have gotten caught looking at some pretty hardcore stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember one of my friends moms said that god will punish him for getting his right hand pregnant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your not treading on any new ground here bro...


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Oct 25, 2007)

O_O YOUR ALL SICK!! 

*waves finger around furiously*


----------



## amptor (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...



no kidding.


----------



## amptor (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> ...



damn dude I dunno I do irc, work, study, game, and still have time to go hang out with my friends... gbatemp in itself doesn't offer me enough content to take up the majority of the day tho.  anyhow a high sex drive is good but it'll plane off in your early 20's and then dip down later just don't get with the wrong chick, make sure you stick to your principles.


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shakirmoledina @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hmm why watch porn in the first place... Corrupting oneself is wrong and u still do it is foolishness. Rather play games and watch movies but porn... comon it's a waste of time and yer perception of life is changed and u get addicted and feel a sort of emptiness and therefore keep going towards porn. get a good hobby and u will be happy rather than porn
> Besides it's immoral,dirty,silly, and rather u lose respect of yer parents
> Why do u want to leave yer parents (advice)... did they leave u when u were small? so why leave them when they are old and need yer help or even if they are in their mid 40s
> Be a good person and think broadly and not fall in the lowly pleasures of the world but be more productive or gaming (it's easier to be gaming)



Wow....that's all I can say to this.  It's really mind-boggling that you even thought this made sense to type out.

I haven't been corrupted.  I watch porn very often.  So what.  I'm a damn good person.  The same could be said about all the games you play.  Why don't YOU go do something worthwhile, like help your fellow human beings.  Get off your console and go help someone in need.  You come off as really preachy with this comment.

My perception of life is not changed, I don't disrespect women, I'm not a low life.  I haven't left my parents and I'm not immoral.  If I could see you, I would punch you.


----------



## Westside (Oct 25, 2007)

I left my house at 15 because my parents moved, and I wanted to stay in the same highschool.  I joined the army reserves at 16, and I can say that maybe that was the cause.  Everyone was jerking off at least 4 times a day, because there wasn't a chance in the three months of basic training to see women.  On top of that no pornography was allowed on the base, it was actually considered as a chargable offence.  By the end of basic training everyone was either gay or they became sex maniacs, I'm still straight, so you can guess.  However, my parents always hated the fact that I joined the CANADIAN army, being muslims.  If I even mentioned this, they would NOT let me rejoin after University.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(emirof @ Oct 24 2007 said:


> Hehe, this reminds me of what happened to a friend who was watching some porn in his room. He had locked the door since others were at home and was watching it with his headphones on. At some moment he closed his eyes and just listened to he soundsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OBJECTION!
dude, thats a part of ricky gervais's stand-up..

i got caught... twice
wouldve been cuaght 3 times if my computer didnt freeze and i turned it off out of panic
all data was lost  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




puberty sucks in regards of hormones
ive almost left it behind but i still get those akward erections whenever watching a something which turns me on
i had to leave the room when we were all watching bedazzled...
damn liz hurley is so hot in all those costumes


----------



## emirof (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(xcalibur798 @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> QUOTE(emirof @ Oct 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, this reminds me of what happened to a friend who was watching some porn in his room. He had locked the door since others were at home and was watching it with his headphones on. At some moment he closed his eyes and just listened to he soundsÂ
> ...



XD I've been tricked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ! ! Dunno who Ricky Gervais is but it's probably true what you're saying


----------



## Qpido (Oct 27, 2007)

Everyone seems to avoid the important thing...

Did you finish?

Q~


----------

